

Ask HN: What is your favorite Python package in terms of design and usability? - huangwei_chang

There are a lot of Python package for us to use, and many more under development.<p>I am wondering what is your favorite Python packages in terms of usability, and why? I intend to learn the design in those packages and use it for further package development.
======
acosmism
requests is by far one of the cleanest and intuitive libraries

------
anon3_
SQLAlchemy

\-
[https://github.com/zzzeek/sqlalchemy](https://github.com/zzzeek/sqlalchemy)

\-
[http://www.aosabook.org/en/sqlalchemy.html](http://www.aosabook.org/en/sqlalchemy.html)

\-
[http://docs.sqlalchemy.org/en/rel_1_0/](http://docs.sqlalchemy.org/en/rel_1_0/)

